# .jar datei in .exe umwandeln



## gernot (10. Dez 2003)

hallo!
hab jetzt mein GUI fertig und jetzt steh ich vor dem problem meine .jar datei die ich mit dem editor zusammengestellt habe in eine .exe datei umzuwandeln
wie kann ich den ndas machn?
wie macht das eigentlich der editor wenn er eine normale .class in eine .jar umwandelt?
was macht er da genau?
vielen dank für eure lösungsvorschläge
lg gernot :shock:


----------



## bygones (10. Dez 2003)

wenn du unbedingt eine exe erstellen willst, kann ich dir JSmooth empfehlen (liegt bei SourceFourge.net - oder googlen)....
Ansonsten bitte mal in die FAQ gucken, da sind mehrere Möglichkeiten aufgezählt.


----------



## gernot (10. Dez 2003)

hmmm 
con dem JSmooth habe ich schon einmal was gehört aber kann man das nicht einfach mit eigenem sourcecode umgehen?


----------



## AlArenal (10. Dez 2003)

gernot hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmmm
> con dem JSmooth habe ich schon einmal was gehört aber kann man das nicht einfach mit eigenem sourcecode umgehen?



Anstatt in C++  rumzufrickeln, klick ich lieber etwas in JSmooth rum.


----------



## bygones (10. Dez 2003)

selbst schreiben wirst du in Java nicht glücklich. Java ist plattformunabhängig, exe Dateien nicht !! Somit wirst du es mit Java net schaffen !!


----------



## gernot (11. Dez 2003)

hmmmm
stimmt ja hab mir irgendwie gedacht es könnte irgendwie funktionieren aber ich werds wohl eher mit JSmooth versuchen das is eh die einfachste lösung
danke vielmals für eure hilfe


----------



## Guest (12. Dez 2003)

> wie macht das eigentlich der editor wenn er eine normale .class in eine .jar umwandelt?
> was macht er da genau?




Jar-Dateien sind im Prinzip Zip-Dateien. Die kannst du auch mit WinZip öffnen.

Grüsse,
--Alex


----------



## Nobody (13. Dez 2003)

nur ne frage: gibts ein tool, das exukteable files aus jar files für alle gänige os erstellt?

würde das JSmooth ja mal angucken, aber hab imo keine zeit dafür, daher wäre ich euch dankbar, wenn ihr mir ein tool nennt oder besttätigt, das JSmooth dies alles kann


----------



## AlArenal (13. Dez 2003)

Ich kenne nur Tools, die das für Windows machen. Auf Unix-Systemen kann ich noch davon ausgehen, dass der User kein DAU ist.


----------



## Der Altkanzler (14. Dez 2003)

also jsmooth erstellt nur windows exe dateien (laut readme)



> JSmooth is a Java Executable Wrapper that makes a standard Windows
> executable binary (.exe) from a jar file. It makes java deployment
> much smoother and user-friendly, as it is able to find a Java VM by
> itself. When no VM is available, it provides feed-back to the users,
> ...


----------



## Tarantino (Gast) (15. Dez 2003)

sers,

ich habe sehr gute erfahrungen mit InstallAnywhere 5.5  gemacht... das tool enthält in der (kostenlosen) "now" version alles,´um selbst geschriebene programme auf beliebigen ziel-OS lauffähig zu machen...  es handelt sich dabei zwar nicht um nativen-code aber es kommt meiner definition von eigenen "professionell" erstellten installern schon sehr nahe..

es erstellt selbstständig einen komfortablen installer, der natürlich an die eigenen bedürfnisse angepaßt werden kann. dieser kümmert sich dann um alles weitere. 

er installiert die notwendige JAVA-VM (wenn gewünscht) auf dem zielrechner, kopiert den bytecode des eigentlichen programms und erstellt eine .exe datei, mit der das programm gestartet werden kann... auch verknüpfungen auf dem desktop, im start menü, etc. werden berücksichtigt..

wie gesagt, ich mach alles damit und hatte noch keine probleme.....

kostenloser download unter www.zerog.com

mfg
tarantino


----------

